# cloudy tank after water change



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been cleaning up an algae problem in my 15 gal tank for the last couple weeks by keeping the light off except for about 2 - 3 hours a day and doing 20% - 40% water changes every 3-4 days. The algae problem seems to be going away and all my test readings are back to being pretty normal. My problem is that after my last 2 water changes my tank has been cloudy for 2 days after the water change but generally goes away. Is that normal? For the fresh water I replace in the tank I normally treat with Tetra Says Safe Plus. Does that maybe have something to do with the cloudy tank? 

Through this process, my fish still seem healthy and happy. I have 4 Neon Tetra and a baby Shubunkin Goldie. I know, I got dooped by a petsmart employee into getting the gold fish without knowing Goldies and tropicals don't mix.. I am cycling a 30 gal tank to put the goldie in before it outgrows the 15 gal or kills the Tetra. That was an expensive learning experience.. lol


----------



## BrokeNewbie (Mar 21, 2012)

I meant that I treat the new water I put in my tank for the water changes is Tetra AquaSafe Plus. Auto-correct on my phone is killin me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Could the cloudiness just be small air bubbles from the water?


----------

